# XTEC Team Kids baugleich mit Cube Team Kid?



## sigggi (27. November 2009)

Dieses Kinderrad bekommt man in 20 Zoll schon für 169.90 Euro. Meiner Meinung nach ist es baugleich mit Cube.


----------

